# gif komprimieren



## Aser (15. März 2011)

Hi,
ich habe ein Video. Dieses möchte ich als .gif Animation abspeichern. Dies ist nicht das Problem. Momentan ist die Datei 60mb groß. Das meiste vom video ist allerdings einfarbig. Ich denk mir momentan, dass jeder Frame komplett abgespeichert wird, aber ich glaube, dass die Datei viel kleiner wäre, wenn nur die Änderungen gegenüber des vorangegangenen Frame gespeichert wird. Gibt es Programme die für eine möglichst geringe Größe ausgelegt sind? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei einer "Änderungs"-Betrachtung das gif unter 5mb kommt.
Ich habe bereits gegoogelt und die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Zumindest weiss ich nichts Konkretes, wonach ich suchen kann.
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus,
Arthur


----------



## cdpanic (15. März 2011)

Hello Aser!

Also wenn du nur ein fertiges video hast kannst du nur die einzelnen Frames abspeichern!

da es ja Bilder sind und nicht so wie zb.: in Flash verktor datein wo du die punkte der veränderung speichern kannst!

Wie groß ist denn das video? und mit welchem Programm arbeitest du?


----------



## chmee (15. März 2011)

GIF als "Kompression" ist dann doch n bissel zu alt, um Frameunterschiede als Kodierungsmaßnahme inne zu haben. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass es bessere Kodierungsmöglichkeiten gibt als GIF. Mpeg hat Interframe-Differenz eingebaut (siehe IBP). Aber so etwas von GIF zu verlangen ist etwas hanebüchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Aser (15. März 2011)

Hi,
ich nutze Magix Video Deluxe 17, da habe ich die Filme in guter Qualität als .avi und direkt als .gif gespeichert...
ich habe zumindest mal in Erinnerung ein Gif-Creator Programm genutzt zu haben, das die Unterschiede in den Frames betrachtet hat, aber das habe ich nicht zum Konvertieren von Filmen genommen und ich weiss auch nicht mehr wie dies heisst

Dass es Codecs und Videoformate gibt ist mir klar, ich wollte es nur als .gif gespeichert haben.
Ich habe einige Grafiken auf Wikipedia gestellt und wollte das mit dem aktuellen Projekt ebenfalls umsetzen, aber dafür sind glaube ich 100mb Bilder zu groß, wobei es wirklich immer nur kleine Änderungen sind, die Auflösung muss gross sein und die Framerate muss relativ gross bleiben, aber bewegen tut sich quasi nur immer ein kleiner Teil.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Arthur


----------



## chmee (15. März 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist es bei GIF möglich die Farbanzahl pro Bild einzustellen, so als ob man jedes einzelne GIF-Bild optimiert, aber Framedifferenz wäre mir neu.

Jedenfalls habe ich diesen Link gefunden, da wird auf so eine Funktion eingegangen - die Daten werden klar kleiner, der Trick bei GIF ist, dass Du die Differenzpixel erkennst, und den Rest auf transparent stellst. Das ist natürlich Dimensionen entfernt von heutigen Interframetechniken, die in Verbindung mit Motionestimationvectors ganz andere Kompressionsfähigkeiten haben.

http://www.webreference.com/dev/gifanim/diff.html
http://www.longtion.com/gifanim/gifanim.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. März 2011)

Hi,

es gibt im AnimGIF durchaus die Möglichkeit, lediglich veränderte Bildbereiche zu speichern. Dafür stellt das Format den sogenannten "Image Descriptor" für jedes Einzelbild im GIF-Datenstrom bereit. Hier wird einfach der Bereich (das Rechteck) mit dem veränderten Bildinhalt innerhalb des gesamten Bildbereiches (Logical Screen Descriptors) definiert und die entsprechenden Bildinformationen nur für diesen Bereich hinterlegt.

Adobe Photoshop z.B. macht das völlig selbstständig im Hintergrund, wenn du ein AnimGIF erstellst.

Natürlich muss sichergestellt sein, dass sich eben nicht im gesamten Bild (Logical Screen Descriptor) ständig etwas verändert. Sonst kann sich dieser "Trick" der eingegrenzten Bildbereiche nicht auf die Dateigröße auswirken.

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, welche andere Software außer Photoshop diese Bildbereiche selbst erkennen und in der exportierten GIF-Datei entsprechend definieren kann. Möglicherweise kann die von dir bisher eingesetzte Software das nicht und macht einfach für jedes Frame der Animation den Image Descriptor genauso groß, wie den Logical Screen Descriptor.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aser (17. März 2011)

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten, ja das war das, wonach ich gesucht hatte, allerdings behalte ich vorerst die Filmvariante angesichts Photoshops bei, da der Streifen etwas länger ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Arthur


----------

